# Can you site a yurt on rustic land?



## mattanji46&2

Hi, i was just wondering what the usual regs are for non permenant dwelling on rustic land.. and possibility of keeping animals there..

planning on completely off grid living, so no electricity, phone or water connected.. what would be the ideal land classification for such a project?

any advice would be greatly appreciated. :juggle:


----------



## Janina k

*Reply*



mattanji46&2 said:


> Hi, i was just wondering what the usual regs are for non permenant dwelling on rustic land.. and possibility of keeping animals there..
> 
> planning on completely off grid living, so no electricity, phone or water connected.. what would be the ideal land classification for such a project?
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated. :juggle:


Hello

I don't have the proper answer but we do know someone between Gois and Arganil who has two Yurts power is via Solar and they have there own water. We spent a few days there when our motor home had to go into a garage for repair last year. From what we where told they are only temporary because they are packed away each winter they don't need permission. It would be a good idea to contact the local planning for better advice.

Fred


----------



## canoeman

Nothing to stop you putting up a temporary Yurt, it's when you want any services that the problems start. 

The major problem is water or finding land that has suitable water all year round.

As farm animals require registering then any livestock would be also be problematic as you wouldn't have an address. 

So really the ideal classification would be a mixed Urbana & Rustic which gives you some legality to live the lifestyle you choose.


----------



## wink

I was visiting a friend in Gois last week and nearby noticed several yurts and tipees in a field next to a river. I asked my friend what they did with their sewage, he didn't know but thought the proximity of the river might hold the answer. Later that day we visited a riverside bar downriver at Serpins and I noticed a large number of people, including children, swimming in the river, hopefully my friend was incorrect in his earler assertion.


----------



## siobhanwf

Yuck!!!


----------



## -mia-

You know, Wink, I was thinking the same exact thing. But as long as they are can live their life "off grid" who cares about anyone else?


----------



## mattanji46&2

I should imagine they are using compost loo's, most people who are looking to live this lifestyle are actually trying to live in a more respectful way and polluting a local water supply would go against the mindset and idiology. there are some really interesting vids on utube that show how compost loo's work.... :eyebrows:


----------



## -mia-

mattanji46&2 said:


> I should imagine they are using compost loo's, *most people who are looking to live this lifestyle* are actually trying to live in a more respectful way and polluting a local water supply would go against the mindset and idiology. there are some really interesting vids on utube that show how compost loo's work.... :eyebrows:


That's quite a generalization.  

"Most people" who move to Portugal and want to live in tents and caravans want to live as cheaply as possible and don't give a damn about the locals or the local regulations. 

I'm sure I'm not talking about you. Just those that came before you.


----------



## travelling-man

I don't know if it's the same throughout PT but FWIW, this area at least is VERY protective of the condition of their rivers & it's also relatively easy to create earth closets etc (we've been installing a variety of designs in our African camps for many years) so I'd doubt there's need or to pollute the rivers in such a way.

But hey, this is Portugal....... just drive in & ask them what they use & how it works! LOL


----------



## canoeman

Regardless of how you decide to cope with sewage etc, your main consideration has to be access to water, just because land might have a stream, well, water mine or a wind driven pump doesn't mean the water is available 365 days or safe.


----------



## Algarve

mattanji46&2 said:


> Hi, i was just wondering what the usual regs are for non permenant dwelling on rustic land.. and possibility of keeping animals there..
> 
> planning on completely off grid living, so no electricity, phone or water connected.. what would be the ideal land classification for such a project?
> 
> any advice would be greatly appreciated. :juggle:


the law states that if you have agricultural land you can build with permission a building with storage for farm machinery and 1 sleeping quarter in all no bigger than 30 square meters, so your yurt would be no problem you can also put into the ground a Eco fossa that needs to be registered at faro, you can always buy water from either the council or the fire dept they deliver it,but if you sink the container to store water in the ground you will also need permission as this is then classes as a cisterna what you may not do is put any structure on Eco land even if it is a yurt, you also want to check the clarification of the deed cadaneta to see what it is, to give you some idea normally land with cork oaks or carab trees they will normally say on the deed and they may not be removed unless permission is granted from the agricultural ministry


----------

